# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Bodybuilding.gr Events >  3o Atlas Challenge  2013 -  Aποτελέσματα & Απονομές

## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία ΕΦΗΒΩΝ

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Power Reps -80

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Power Reps -90



*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Power Reps -100*

----------


## Polyneikos

*PowerReps +100*

----------


## Polyneikos

*SQUAT OPEN Category

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Open Bench Press*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Open Deadlifts


*

----------


## madlen

Καλησπερα σας!!!! Μια παρατηρηση εχω να κανω οσο αφορα τα αποτελεσματα στις μονες επαναληψεις πιεσεις παγκου. Ο αθλητης Κουντουρης Χαραλαμπος 
πρεπει κανονικα να ειναι στην 6η θεση δεδομενου οτι ειναι πιο ελαφρυς.  :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Καλησπερα σας!!!! Μια παρατηρηση εχω να κανω οσο αφορα τα αποτελεσματα στις μονες επαναληψεις πιεσεις παγκου. Ο αθλητης Κουντουρης Χαραλαμπος 
> πρεπει κανονικα να ειναι στην 6η θεση δεδομενου οτι ειναι πιο ελαφρυς.


Eχεις δίκιο.Αυτός ειναι ο σωστός πίνακας  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## madlen

Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!!!Και συγγνωμη για την παρεμβαση!!! :01. Smile:

----------

